# What it costs to do an RB20 swap + auto --> manual



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Just finished doing a swap on my friends car. Here is what to expect for price when throwing an RB20DET into your car. The final price includes all the parts, labor and the cost of the car which was $1200.

1989 240sx Coupe (automatic trans)
RB20DET front clip
FMIC
S14 VLSD
190lph walbro fuel pump
clutch master cylinder
clutch pedal
intercooler piping
clutch line
differential gasket
air filter and maf adapter
synthetic diff fluid
one piece drive shaft
front and rear brake pads
front and rear rotors
2 electric fans
steering rack boots
speed sensor
--------------------------------------

Total = $5,917.46


Picture was taken when motor was first installed. I lost my camera, but i'll update later with the finished product when I get it from my other friend.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

*sigh* 6k.. that's like 10 years worth of lunch money!!!


----------



## Brodaag (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey there Opium, you forgot the clutch, cat back, and half staffs.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought the half shafts were included in the price of the differential  and si senior I forgot about the clutch.. how much was the other two items foo?...

oh yeah... welcome to the forums mang! :banhump:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

have you taken the car to a dyno yet and do you plan to?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Damn thats nice. Can you hook an NF brother up? lol.


----------



## Brodaag (Dec 8, 2004)

Opium said:


> I thought the half shafts were included in the price of the differential and si senior I forgot about the clutch.. how much was the other two items foo?...



I think you included them in the price, just not on the list. You do need to factor in the extra love though.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Brodaag said:


> You do need to factor in the extra love though.


yeah sorry about that... I thought it would scrub out of the seats more than it did...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Eww? Try oxyclean... works miracles :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NickZac said:


> have you taken the car to a dyno yet and do you plan to?


as stated earlier.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

:drool: i wish i had the money....i wish i would have my car runnin period


----------

